# mk2 vr6 swap.... no starter signal or fuel pump power...



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

i'm helping a friend out with a swap.
its an mk3 obd2 vr6 into a 92 16v jetta. i have removed all the cis engine wiring and replaced it with the engine harness from the vr6. i have already made the jump from d8 to e2. the cluster lights up, gas gauge works and all dummy lights. before reassembling the dash i wanted to see if i atleast get fuel pump power and starter signal. 
well when i would turn key to crank i don't have any starter signal or fuel pump power. the mk3 which it came out of had a factory alarm system which my friend didnt pull ffrom the donor car. i don't know what connector it is either. i was reading in the mk2 vr6 thread that there is a way to bypass the alarm system by jumping a red wire and a red/black or red/yellow wire. i''m not totally sure what the factory alarm cuts but i would think fuel and starter would be amongst those things. i have also already bypassed the clutch kill and can hear relays clicking when i turn the key. the fuel pump relay clicks and one other. but still no power to the pump and no starter signal.
any help would be greatly appreciated. i have done this swap before but it's been a while and i have since sold my vr6-t.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap.... no starter signal or fuel pump power... (WolfzGangVR6)*

Same problem here, i got everything wired up, put the fuse in the plug on the harness, made sure the seatbelt was plugged in and still get no power to the starter plug


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well the fuel pump is red/yellow, and it would make sense that the alarm cuts that. Have a look in the wiring diagrams and see where it comes out of the fusebox. 
The starter is red/black, but I think when it goes to the alarm it turns to red/green.
Do you have the Bentley for the wiring diagrams?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

he does. i will take a look tomorrow. thing is that it's still the mk2 wiring from the fuse block back. so something(alarm?, ecu?) is keeping the relays from engaging. i believe i found something about jumpng the alarm wires to bypass it. i will try that first and report back tomorrow evening. thanks for the hint!
any other suggestions?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (WolfzGangVR6)*

well i made some headway with the car. i found the alarm wires. (sorry noo pics as of yet) and put a 30 amp fuse in the connector. then i had left out the wire which runs of a relay harness that comes in off the mk3 engine harness. you have a single thicker gauge wire that gets plugged into the y slot for power in the fuse block. once those two connections were made the fuel pump primed, and the starter would cank. when i get back there tomorrow i'm going to try and take some pics of the fix.


----------



## a1flubyu (Aug 3, 2003)

*Problem*

I have the same problem what did you do???!!!!!!!


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm interested in this as well


----------



## MatiGTI84 (Jan 12, 2013)

im having this issue. did you solve it?


----------



## Ofishal_MK3 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm on the same boat and can't figure it out either! Alarms bypassed, clutch is bypassed, etc etc it's not the ign switch I'm ready to give up


----------



## chasemydub (Jan 5, 2011)

Where the pics ever uploaded for this I'm having the same problem


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

I made this thread when i did my VR6 swap in my Mk1 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ly)-ULTIMATE-GUIDE-to-the-Mk1-VR6-SWAP-THREAD!!!

This is based on a OBD2 VR6. Hopefully it can get you going in the right direction. 

I realize that its going into a MK2, but the VR wiring should be able to follow the same route as I did.


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

Check ground, jumper the fuel relay with a thick wire, replace relay, try a different ecu


----------

